# Looking to get a betta, first post here!



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

So this will be my first thread! I would just like to say that I have been creeping these forums for a while now and I have been really looking forward to getting a Betta!! So I have my 5 gallon tank that I got from my cousin, but sadly it didn't have a lid so I made one out of chicken wire:










And I was curious if anyone could give me any tips as to what to buy next! I am looking to go buy my Betta tomorrow along with the suitable accessories. I have a bubbler, I have aquarium salt, I will be buying a heater. Should I buy a filter? What else would I need and what would make our (the fish and I) lives easier?

I would love to hear what everyone here has to say! I understand and I have read the other threads about betta homes and such, but I'd really like to hear from you individually and perhaps get to become part of this community!


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of bettas! Your list looks good so far, but be sure to get some water conditioner/dechlorinator and use it when you first add water and then every time you do water changes.

I'm relatively new here myself, but many here will say that with a 5 gallon it's easier to get a filter and cycle the tank. This cuts down on the number & percentage of water changes you need to do each week. Here's a link to the sticky about cycling: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=47838

And here's a link to the sticky about general betta care what can five you some ideas about equipment you might need: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058

The only other thing I can think of at the moment is that bettas like to feel secure and a big, open tank can be a scary place. Some plants (live need light, but soft silk plants are also nice) and maybe a "cave" of some sort so he can hide if he gets afraid.

I'm sure others with more experience can chime in with more/better advice.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ack!! Welcome! 

Your fish will be very happy in his new home. Put some gravel in there, some caves, a lot of plants, driftwood, some live plants.. Anything you want. A filter would be a good idea but I have NO idea about cycling and since you're getting your fish tomorrow it might be an in-tank cycle or something. blargh, I don't know. 

The gaps in the chicken wire might accommodate an escapee. Some jumping bettas have been known to jump out of smaller holes. Keep your eye on that!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welcome! Everyone is helpful here, I'm sure you'll know everything you'll need to. Laki and sparkyjoe gave the info. I would give.  Make sure to post pics of your new Betta.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Since I won't be able to cycle the water since I have no testing kit, could I just put in a live plant to help reduce the amonia?


----------



## underdebate (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm sort of getting the hang of setting up tanks quickly, so here's my checklist:

- heater
- thermometer
- filter, because trust me, anything above three gallons is REALLY ANNOYING to do 50 and 100% water changes on. This'll enable you to do a fish-in cycle.
- water conditioner
- silk plants, or real plants if you're up for that! A good rule of thumb for silk plants is that you should be able to run a nylon against them and not have it tear. They should be specifically labelled as silk.
- gravel/substrate is only mandatory if you want live plants. I have a few bare-bottom tanks and a few with gravel, and a couple that just have coloured stones scattered around the bottom-- it's up to you!
- a hidey-place or two. If you can't find any caves/hidey-holes in the petstore that you like, or that seem smooth enough, new never-been-in-the-dishwasher coffee mugs or terra cotta pots work well!

Also useful to have: 
- water test kit-- with vials, not strips, usually about $35 (this'll be for the cycle, and they last forever so you can use it on future tanks too!)
- a 1 gallon bucket/bowl/somethingorother that hasn't been used for anything else, which you can use for water changes.

In terms of your lid, if you're worried about jumping, you can just opt to keep the water level down a couple of inches from the black rim to discourage it too.

Also: welcome!  I'd love to see pictures of your new betta once you pick one out.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It looks as if you have it covered, but I would get a lid with much smaller holes in it. If your betta jumps, and you're not there to see it, a real tragedy would result.


----------



## kfmaguire (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm a new user myself, but I've been using this website for over 2 years. Here are somethings that are necessary for a happy and healthy betta. 
1) Filter- there are many different types, but I would go with one that has a adjustable water flow thing.
2)Gravel- These is optional, but it make the aquarium look a LOT nicer and some benficial bacteria grows in it.
3) Plants- Live or fake, take your pick. Live plants might be a little bit more of a hassle, but they can add oxygen into your tank.
4) Caves- Your betta will be timid at first, so he'll need some place to hide!
5) Thermometer
Thats all I can think of. Happy fish keeping!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't use a live plant unless you plan on taking care of it as well. Without a testing the water, you'd only be giving yourself false comfort and not really know if the ammonia levels are safe or not. Definitely get a testing kit. They are cheap and in a tank so big you'll need one.

I wouldn't trust chicken wire so big. I'd be afraid that my fish would jump and get caught in it, dying slowly while I'm not around.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well it's all I have in terms of someway of keeping him from jumping. I can just not fill the tank as much?

Just bought the filter: Tetra Whisper Internal Power Filter
My floating thermometer, along with some black gravel. I'll be delaying the acquisition of the fish for a day or two to allow myself to by all of his necessities.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry for the double post but here is how it's coming along:
This is how it is coming along:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice set-up! ^.^ Black gravel in my experience REALLY makes the colors bounce. My Bowser (in avatar) seems ultra red against his black gravel ^.^

Not all plants are high maintenance! Trust me, if I can keep java fern and marimo moss alive ANYBODY can!! And they're such easy beginner plants, don't require special light or fertilizers. They keep ammonia levels safe (well, my tanks are changed every couple of days so I'm actually worried about ammonia)

Can't wait to see what fish you get! Are there any fish you noticed while out that you really like? I find myself thinking about bettas a lot, even when my mom was getting one I was thinking about all the colors there would be and what colors would go with the tank and accessories she got !! lol


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I'm going to be heading out tomorrow morning to find my fish, and buy the rest of the stuff on my list!


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would highly recommend getting Prime. It's a wonder-product. Make sure you get quality pellets as well if you are getting a betta. Remember, their stomach is about the size of their eyeball too, so feed accordingly.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Chrexis said:


> Well I'm going to be heading out tomorrow morning to find my fish, and buy the rest of the stuff on my list!


Make sure to post pics!


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Jessicatm137 said:


> Make sure to post pics!


I definitely will not forget! I will be posting the progress of the tank as I go on, I am thinking of getting a Crown Tail.

Unfortunately I'll have to see if I can find some Canadian stores that sell Prime.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chrexis said:


> I definitely will not forget! I will be posting the progress of the tank as I go on, I am thinking of getting a Crown Tail.
> 
> Unfortunately I'll have to see if I can find some Canadian stores that sell Prime.


If they don't, don't sweat it. There are other great conditioners out there.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> If they don't, don't sweat it. There are other great conditioners out there.


Okay thank you! I feel as though this site should have a chat room or something for people to just talk about stuff instead of waiting for posts xD

I'm so excited to be going out tomorrow morning and seeing who I have to pick from


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chrexis said:


> Okay thank you! I feel as though this site should have a chat room or something for people to just talk about stuff instead of waiting for posts xD
> 
> I'm so excited to be going out tomorrow morning and seeing who I have to pick from



Remember, even some bettas that may look less than desirable in the store can turn out to be total beauties. When kept in good conditions with proper food, even the ugliest duckling can turn into a swan. :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Rather than the chicken wire, which everyone has pointed out the issues with, why not use clingfilm/gladwrap/whatever it is called in Canada? No little gaps for bettas to jump out that way.  
Alternatively, I believe Olympia has made a lid out of plastic cardboard.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Bombalurina said:


> Rather than the chicken wire, which everyone has pointed out the issues with, why not use clingfilm/gladwrap/whatever it is called in Canada? No little gaps for bettas to jump out that way.
> Alternatively, I believe Olympia has made a lid out of plastic cardboard.


I am actually planning on coating the chicken wire with something to prevent the gaps being accessible to my future fish. But I really do appreciate the help! It was kind of an off the top of my head kind of idea, but as I go along I shall be looking at other materials.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know about Prime (I'm also in Canada) I use Nutrafin (I think) which is what the stores use. I bought it with my first fish bc they were using it and I didn't want to change it too abruptly. I also have Tetra in a yellow bottle but I feel like I'm pouring vegetable oil in the water with each use!! It's so thick!!


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Have you tried Petcetera? They have a store in each province except Quebec. WHy must you always be so difficult and different, Quebec? V_V Bleh.

Anywho, I am sure you can order Prime online. I would recommend it over all other conditioners just because it saved my Fabio's life. Stupid Champlain Lake water was killing the poor guy....


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Petcetera went out of business I thought?? They did here. But maybe I saw one in Halifax...


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I got most of the rest of the stuff, no decorations i.e. plants or hiding spots. They were outside of my budget so I'm going to see what I have around my house. 

Him in his cup at the bus stop:









Him in his temporary bowl while his tank is setup:









His new tank:


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's pretty! Did you name him yet?


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes I did, my Fiance has one with a white/red body with really bright red fins named Rocket, and since mine's a darker blue, with lighter blue going to his fins, he reminds me of a comet with its ice tail shooting through space. 

So meet Comet!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow! Comet! Great names and great looking fish! I love the blue VT's with black heads!! ^.^


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

He's now in his tank, he's just adjusting now. I put a mug in there to see if he'd like it, and he's yet to go near it xD


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great name!


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I received a betta for Christmas 2011. I went and got all the necessities (10 gal tank, heater, filter, etc . etc.).

After awhile, just having a Betta fish got boring, so I got some Tetras and a Snail. 

The Tetra are skiddish around the Betta and the Betta constantly eats the food I give to the snail, even vegetables. 

I guess every Betta has its own personality and I got a slightly annoying one ; ) hee hee.

So, just be wary if you get tank mates.


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I find if you dig the hiding spot partially into the gravel, they prefer that. Also, how did you clean the mug?


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

lilyth88 said:


> I find if you dig the hiding spot partially into the gravel, they prefer that. Also, how did you clean the mug?


Yeah he loves the mug now that he found it won't eat him. I'll be adding some more stuff as money comes in.

Of course I cleaned it. It's never been used for one, 2 I ran searing hot water on it and soaked it for a bit before putting it in there, dried it off and then put it in the tank.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I ended up taking a beautiful picture of him after creeping out of his mug. He's my avatar, and my 50 watt heater is keeping the tank between 76-78 degrees.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice pic!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

if u want to use plants to decrease amonia, you need ALOT and there wont be a ton of room for toher things.. get a testing kit and soemthign to do water changes with, dechlorinator, and some decor and real or fake plants


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

So I found some dead choral, and stones and such that my Family and I had found from the ocean and I am having them soak in really really hot water, that has aquarium salt in it to kill anything. Is there anything else I should do before I put them in or even if I shouldn't put them in?

Here is what's being soaked:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What an awesome pic of Comet! It's always the top of the world when you capture a real stunner of a pic! (I'm yet to get one of Ludey -_-" )


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I would not put the coral in. It can affect pH.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes, coral, seashells and other ocean life can affect the pH. If you want some plants, then I believe some members use silk plants from craft stores? I dunno, I've got mostly live with just a couple actual aquarium specific fake plants.


----------



## Ginzuishou (Feb 16, 2012)

I got two Marimo Moss Balls. I got them on EBAY from *buy3r1020*.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250985128694


They arrived perfectly fine and are still alive after two months. They need about zero care and they help with the cleanliness of the tank.

Try them out


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

i think the chicken wire id fine, its usuaslly the females that jump anyway, but u need something thats less than airtight so the water can get oxygen besides with the filter


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Ginz! for the Marimo seller. I'm in need of more!!!


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

How do they help the tank? Please pardon my ignorance but it is nice to be in a community where questions are welcomed and not answered with sarcasm.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Pogthefish said:


> i think the chicken wire id fine, its usuaslly the females that jump anyway, but u need something thats less than airtight so the water can get oxygen besides with the filter


Males jump too. I trained mine to for his food but others are natural jumpers.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

seeing the wire will discourage them


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I am yet to have a jump attempt from what I have seen.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

just lower the water an inch or so and it will discourage them and they wil be discouraged seeing the wire


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Um, YES!, males will jump! Not only have I actually trained one of my boys to jump for his supper, but one day I was getting ready to leave the house when I heard a snapping/crackle sound coming from the kitchen. I had my new Petco "king" in a pet keeper there, and since the keepers lose so much water to evaporation I had put aluminum foil over the tank, then snapped the lid on over the foil. The noise was my large male flopping on top of the foil! He had leaped at least an inch, through a fairly small hole that I'd torn in the foil so I could easily feed him.

He's now much safer in the 5 gallon with hood that I got him.

Please don't assume that these smart little critters are not inclined to jump. My boy had never given any indication that he was a jumper until it happened.

(Just my personal experience/opinion)


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Greetings from across the river!

Saran wrap, or bubble wrap makes a nice lid. just tape the edges down and lift a corner to feed.


----------



## Chrexis (Apr 9, 2012)

EvilVOG said:


> Greetings from across the river!
> 
> Saran wrap, or bubble wrap makes a nice lid. just tape the edges down and lift a corner to feed.


Well thank you for the tip! And yes, greetings from across the river! I dove headfirst into this world and am liking it, I love learning and looking to learn more! I think my heater's not strong enough for the ambient temperature of the house to bring up into the 80's though. It's stuck between 74-76 degrees.


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure if someone said this already but use some plastic wrap over the wire. It will hold in head and humidity and stop him from jumping. Leave like 2 or 3 little squares or corners uncovered


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

Of course ^^ my bad I'm half asleep and I didnt look one comment above me.. ill read the rest of the comments before I say anything haha. Stress coat is good to have if not already recommended


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

but u cant get oxygen to the tank! i use cardboard annd cut hole in it


----------



## frazier71 (Mar 17, 2012)

If holes were In plastic wrap it will be fine


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

but it would be weak then, maybe u can buy this netting u can get that we cover our berry bushes in so the birds dont get them, the holes are liek the size in a fish net, and you could cover it with that, or buy a lid


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Pog - I have plastic wrap over my tank and it isn't weak. I have a tiny gap at the front of the tank and it gets enough oxygen and prevents my fish from jumping out. It's natural tension where it sticks to the side of the tank keeps it strong.


----------

